# Honahan article on the banks



## moneymakeover (29 Aug 2017)

https://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/...banks-can-regain-our-trust-1.3201209?mode=amp

The catalogue of blunders that brought failure to all of Ireland’s banks (home-grown and foreign-owned) certainly undermined the competence dimension of trust in the providers of financial services. But even more corrosive has been the evidence of sharp practice (most extensively documented in the tracker mortgage saga uncovered in 2015, for which redress and compensation is being paid on a large scale).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2017)

It's a very poor article. Waffle mainly. 



moneymakeover said:


> the tracker mortgage saga uncovered in 2015



Eh no Professor Honohan. This was known about for years, but it was just in 2015, that the Central Bank bothered to do anything about it. 

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (29 Aug 2017)

It's pure fluff in the guise of a press release that has been printed (it appears verbatim) in advance of:

_[broken link removed], of TCD and former governor of the Central Bank, will speak in Dublin later this week at a research conference on “Trust, expert opinion and policy”_​


----------

